# Hall Services LLC (exposed)



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Now hiring on a Craigslist near you!!!:whistling2:

Buddy Hall
Hall Services, LLC
281-734-8966

_HALL SERVICES, LLC_


*Pricing Matrix for HUD 3.6 - State of KENTUCKY *
*HUD Property Inspection Report (HPIR) - Includes Minor Health & Safety Hazards and Emergency Repairs and Initial Securing *
*50.00$ *
*Initial Services - Bundled Package Includes: Initial Clean; Trash Out (*), Initial Lawn Maintenance (**)/Snow Removal (***) *
*100.00$ *
*Dry Winterization Service *
*25.00$ *
*Routine Inspection and Routine Lawn Service/Snow Removal and Interior Wipe-Down *

*Emergency repair/work order*
*25.00$ *


*na*

*(*) Trash is defined as 5 cubic yards or less *
*(**) Initial Lawn Services up to 10,000 sq. feet *
*(***) Initial Services Snow Removal 0' to 250' *
Effective January 2013


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

HAHA..........i love seeing these crappy prices :thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

here was my response.



> Buddy,
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous to a point of nearly criminal. We turned down PK Management directly due to their low pay and over the top QC. We currently work for 17 different clients and the least we accept payment wise is HUD with a 20% discount. We do mostly P&P work because it pays better. There is no way a contractor could make any money on what you are offering. You should stay in Texas. It is frustrating for decent companies like ours that are trying to earn a fair wage in this industry to have to contend with bottom feeders coming in from out of state. If you can't drive to the property and service it yourself you shouldn't be accepting work there. We cover a 90 mile radius of Evansville, IN and we pay our contractors every week. You are hurting the industry with this business model.
> ...


His response 



> Thanks for your response. We don't hire management companies anyway. We deal directly with contractors in the field. Good luck to you!


----------



## j'slandscape (Jul 29, 2013)

i wish someone would just give me a contract that has HUD pricing minus 20% and trying to find someone who will is harder than getting kim kardashian to be a nun i've tried everything and all i get is these type of companies


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

j'slandscape said:


> i wish someone would just give me a contract that has HUD pricing minus 20% and trying to find someone who will is harder than getting kim kardashian to be a nun i've tried everything and all i get is these type of companies


I used to say you had to go direct. Cut out the middle men don't look for work on Craigslist. 

Now I don't know other than try to get direct bank, homeowner, and realtor work. Anytime a National gets involved you can figure you will get screwed out of around 10-15% minimum each year.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Where do i sign up?! Can't wait to make awesome money with these guys!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Now hiring on a Craigslist near you!!!:whistling2:
> 
> Buddy Hall
> Hall Services, LLC
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


>


Pure comedy!!!

He should make an infomercial!!!


----------



## Mercededdriver (Sep 13, 2017)

Halls Services are a scam.......worked for 4 months, owed thousands, cant get paid and now he wont answer phone or text!!! still haven't been paid on the first trashout that we did, or about 35 grass cuts, along with the 2nd trashout, and a big overgrowth job that I was promised extra money!!!PROPETY LEANS COMING SOON!!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Mercededdriver said:


> Halls Services are a scam.......worked for 4 months, owed thousands, cant get paid and now he wont answer phone or text!!! still haven't been paid on the first trashout that we did, or about 35 grass cuts, along with the 2nd trashout, and a big overgrowth job that I was promised extra money!!!PROPETY LEANS COMING SOON!!!!!


Lots of promises very little follow through.


----------



## ClearBoard (May 10, 2017)

Mercededdriver said:


> Halls Services are a scam.......worked for 4 months, owed thousands, cant get paid and now he wont answer phone or text!!! still haven't been paid on the first trashout that we did, or about 35 grass cuts, along with the 2nd trashout, and a big overgrowth job that I was promised extra money!!!PROPETY LEANS COMING SOON!!!!!


Here's the deal with Hall Services:

Their Clients!!!!! Which are:

1. Assurant 
2. MSI 
3. MCI

You'll be fortunate to ever get paid. They contacted us about a month ago and wanted us to onboard. The first question I always ask is who are your clients. When they sent me back the list I said HELL NO!!! It's not that Buddy is necessarily a crook, it's the Clients he pulls work from that are absolute fraudulent companies. I truly hope you get paid, but in the future always ask who their clients are. If you aren't familiar with them then do your research!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ClearBoard said:


> Here's the deal with Hall Services:
> 
> Their Clients!!!!! Which are:
> 
> ...


Back when we worked for MSI we called them the Christmas Club.


----------



## ClearBoard (May 10, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Back when we worked for MSI we called them the Christmas Club.


Yeah, I've heard they're even worse now. They charge rediculous late fees. They'll send you a follow-up order back on Friday evening if you missed something at a property and hit you with a late fee each day until you correct the issue and resubmit the order even though it's over the weekend. I'm hearing they are taking longer than FNMA to pay...and that's BAD!!!!! LOL MSI-has contacted us twice in the last week wanting us to take work because all the other contractor's in our area have stopped taking orders due to non-payment. UM-no thank you, your reputation as a ****ball company precedes you! Good luck, because no-one will work for you unless they're ignorant to your schemes!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone who allows this....

Yeah, I've heard they're even worse now. They charge rediculous late fees. They'll send you a follow-up order back on Friday evening if you missed something at a property and hit you with a late fee each day until you correct the issue and resubmit the order even though it's over the weekend. I'm hearing they are taking longer than FNMA to pay...and that's BAD!!!!! LOL MSI-has contacted us twice in the last week wanting us to take work because all the other contractor's in our area have stopped taking orders due to non-payment. UM-no thank you, your reputation as a ****ball company precedes you! Good luck, because no-one will work for you unless they're ignorant to your schemes!

Stupid....the whole process you just described is illegal. Study your UCC's fir crying out loud...the nonsense becomes mire reduculous every day. ..why that is allowed is beyond me.
Go away for a while labor still being goofy . why as a group they wont stand up as say enough is absolutely beyond me.

Will have some good fodder for Preservation Thursday thanks folks.....


----------



## chuckypbaby (10 mo ago)

Cleanupman said:


> Anyone who allows this....
> 
> Yeah, I've heard they're even worse now. They charge rediculous late fees. They'll send you a follow-up order back on Friday evening if you missed something at a property and hit you with a late fee each day until you correct the issue and resubmit the order even though it's over the weekend. I'm hearing they are taking longer than FNMA to pay...and that's BAD!!!!! LOL MSI-has contacted us twice in the last week wanting us to take work because all the other contractor's in our area have stopped taking orders due to non-payment. UM-no thank you, your reputation as a ****ball company precedes you! Good luck, because no-one will work for you unless they're ignorant to your schemes!
> 
> ...


I'm owed thousands Charles Perry. Can someone please let me know how to get paid or my next step 812 2014661


----------

